# Maven - lokales Repository erstellen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 49152 (18. Apr 2015)

Ich muss ein Project mit einem Maven Archetype als Grundlage erstellen, und habe mir Maven installiert, die Installation war erfolgreich, mit mvn --version bekomme ich eine korrekte Ausgabe.
 Um einen Archetype verwenden zu kommen verlangt die IDE ein lokales repository in einem Ordner .m2/repository in meinem Homeverzeichnis anzulegen, was ich getan habe, und dies in der settings.xml einzutragen - ist ebenfalls erfolgt. 

Dennoch lässt sich Maven nicht nutzen. Ich konnte nicht herausfinden ob zusätzlich zum Ordner noch etwas anderes im .m2 Verzeichnis angelegt werden muss, da sich alle Anleitung die ich fand auf ein remote repository beziehen. Müssen noch andere Einstellungen in den Settings vorgenommen werden ?


----------

